
Show HN: VHDL pseudo random generator tutorial (three parts) - chclau
http://www.fpgasite.net/2016/08/09/pseudo-random-generator-tutorial/
======
hobo_mark
For some reason I am redirected to [http://www.fpgasite.net/wp-admin/setup-
config.php](http://www.fpgasite.net/wp-admin/setup-config.php) (even when
visiting the root).

~~~
chclau
Hi,

I was in the middle of putting my FPGA site in its own domain (fpgasite.net).
Previously it was on a free domain from Wordpress.

I had some difficulties during the transition. It should be OK now. Thanks for
letting me know, I hope you won't have any issues accessing the site now.

